# Best wood for a heat source while smoking?



## smokerfool (Sep 12, 2011)

I would really like to use wood as my heat source for smoking.  It tends to be cheaper then charcoal.  What would you all recommend to use as a heat source in the firebox?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## roller (Sep 12, 2011)

Oak is good .


----------



## michael ark (Sep 12, 2011)

My great grand ma whould save the hickory and ash wood for bakeing cause it burns hotter than oak or maple.As for cheap heat sorces.Check this out.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99882/home-made-charcoal


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 12, 2011)

I have used a lot of woods, and Oak so far is my favorite for the base heat, and then I use peach and pecan for flavoring.   I think hickory tends to be so dense that the coal base is tougher to maintain in smaller smokers.  Changing to a fine or "pizza aplit" helps that however.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

SmokerFool said:


> I would really like to use wood as my heat source for smoking.  It tends to be cheaper then charcoal.  What would you all recommend to use as a heat source in the firebox?  Thanks in advance!


Hickory is one of the highest BTU rating

BTU Ratings of wood

http://thelograck.com/firewood_rating_chart.html

Heres a link to the density of woods

http://ejmas.com/tin/2009tin/tinart_goldstein_0904.html


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

michael ark said:


> My great grand ma whould save the hickory and ash wood for bakeing cause it burns hotter than oak or maple.As for cheap heat sorces.Check this out.http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/99882/home-made-charcoal




This was cheap because the wood was beetle infested and not good for Smoking. its actually not very cost effective to use good wood to turn into lump.

Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 13, 2011)

SQWIB said:


> This was cheap because the wood was beetle infested and not good for Smoking. its actually not very cost effective to use good wood to turn into lump.
> 
> Just thought I would point that out.


BEETLE FLAVORED BUBBA Q!... Mmm Mmm Good!...JJ


----------



## sqwib (Sep 13, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> BEETLE FLAVORED BUBBA Q!... Mmm Mmm Good!...JJ


Heres the critters

HA HA, THEY'RE LUMP NOW


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2011)

Smokerfool, your heat wood depends on where you are,people charge for wood a lot, especially if it's like Oak,Mesquite,Hickory,etc.Here in Ohio we have an abundance of Maple , so when I go begging I ask for Maple,my flavor wood I get donated by friends or in the right place at the right time(Oak,Hick.,and Apple right now).

     If you are a Pyromaniac,welcome to the club of "Stickburners",I am, and love it
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Send shots of your stuff................











Welcome to SMF and.........


----------



## michael ark (Sep 13, 2011)

How about if all your wood is free .I live in arkansas the woods here are verry thick.So thick you have to use brush gun and carry your rifle vertical in front of you and some  places you don't go through you go around.AR has every thing from gator season,black bear, to elk season.


SQWIB said:


> This was cheap because the wood was beetle infested and not good for Smoking. its actually not very cost effective to use good wood to turn into lump.
> 
> Just thought I would point that out.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 15, 2011)

michael ark said:


> How about if all your wood is free .I live in arkansas the woods here are verry thick.So thick you have to use brush gun and carry your rifle vertical in front of you and some  places you don't go through you go around.AR has every thing from gator season,black bear, to elk season.


Why make lump from good wood, free or not, if using a stickburner.

But if you prefer lump over wood for a fuel source.... go for it.

It is easy to make.


----------



## sunman76 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have burnt everything from persimmon  , mulberry, walnut, and pecan...  lol


----------



## michael ark (Sep 15, 2011)

Just make lump for fun 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





and for the grill not the smoker so much.Yes i did get in trouble for playing with matches as a kid.


----------



## sqwib (Sep 16, 2011)

michael ark said:


> Just make lump for fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In that case go for it and yes it is fun.

My homemade lump burns real nice.

I May be making another few batches this winter. my buddy still has about 2 cords left.

I have been using pallets at work as a fuel source to make the lump.


----------

